# Italian bike?



## slowride (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Perusing and found this. Looks Italian to me. Seller says it's a "Radius" ( can be seen on chain guard) from 1960's. What do you think it is?


----------



## slowride (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## phantom (Jun 27, 2018)

Mama Mia.......Radius bikes are made in Australia.  For an asking price of $200 I think you could get it for less. Nice bike for a commuter.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 27, 2018)

sure is a beauty with those same-colored fenders


----------



## juvela (Jun 27, 2018)

-----

Likely produced in Italy as a contract machine for Radius.

Frame constructed of Agrati bits.  Lugset is "BRIANZA" pattern ART. 000.8030/U.  Upper head lug is item N. 000.8034.  Lower head lug is item N. 000.8033. Seat lug is item N. 022.8039.  Fork ends likely N. 000.8010.  Droputs likely N. 000.8002.  Bottom bracket shell employed with "BRIANZA" set is item N. 000.8507.

Non-original fittings as she sits -

saddle, front brake caliper, stem, bar, shift lever. brake levers, rear mech, pedals, shift cable guide/stop & hand grips.

Original gear ensemble likely something such as Gian Robert or Campag Sportman with downtube control.  Original pedals likely Sheffield, Way-Assauto or Agrati white bow type rubber.  Possible original stem & bar set: Schierano, Ambrosio, Varese.  The two pieces may have been welded together. Original rear brake caliper is likely Universal Mignon.  Front would have been a match.  Other possibilities include SuperRapid & Agrati.  Original hand grips REG (Rampinelli) Nr. 348.

Cycle's five-piece solid axle 36 hole hubs are Agrati item Nr. 000.9011.

One possible vendor - Torresini (Torpado), not asserting an identification.

Dating sounds correct.

Unable to say much more due to modest image size.

-----


----------



## MauriceMoss (Jun 27, 2018)

I agree with @juvela about the country of origin. 

The only other bit of info I have that I can add to his analysis is that Radius was a Cesare Rizzato brand:


----------



## juvela (Jun 27, 2018)

-----

Thanks so much Maurice!  

Just found this also on me own _excavazione.
_
The Cesare Rizzato connection to the marque is mentioned in this forum discussion thread:

https://labicidepoca.forumfree.it/?t=71593106

A Radius bicycle is discussed in this blog post where Rizzato is mentioned -

http://paramanubrio.blogspot.com/2015/04/radius.html

There is also a Radius brand of bicycle lighting equipment -

http://www.registrostoricocicli.com/fari-dinamo/radius/

-----


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2018)

-----

One small item we forgot to add is that Cesare Rizzato is also the manufacturer of bicycle marques Atala, Atlantica, Lygie & Maino.


-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 28, 2018)

If that bike were my size, I would leap for it, and swap the bar for the Soma Condor


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2018)

-----

Rizzato products have their serial stamped on the right side of the seat tube just below the seat lug.  The first two numerals are the year of manufacture.  At times proprietary cottered bottom bracket fittings were employed with the name ATALA stamped into them.  Export models to the english speaking world have the frame size in inches stamped into the underside of the bottom bracket shell in two places.



 

 

Some readers may not have encountered mention of the Atlantica marque previously.  This was an economy badge evidently created to give dealers of Atala and Lygie cycles a product which would be price competitive with department store bicycles.  Do not know its years of use; only that it was current around 1970.  We had a Lygie distributor in California at that time called I. Martin Imports of Los Angeles which imported them.  This forum had a previous thread on one here:
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/pic-up-a-67-atlantica-road-bike-today.25699/

-----


----------



## slowride (Jun 28, 2018)

Grazie amici!  Juvela, Maurice, and all ,I can not tell you how impressed I am with your knowledge!  I contacted the seller asking for more pictures and whereabouts of missing hardware and awaiting reply. I will share what I find.


----------



## slowride (Jun 28, 2018)

Unfortunately seller does not have any of the missing original parts...


----------



## juvela (Jun 28, 2018)

slowride said:


> Unfortunately seller does not have any of the missing original parts...




-----

With experts of the calibre of @bulldog1935 & @MauriceMoss on hand you should be in good shape as far as information regarding sources!  

Edit:

forgot to mention that in the second image we can see the cycle is fitted with a chrome plated clamp-on cable guide for the rear mech transmission down at the bottom bracket.  this is likely original to the cycle as there would be no reason to change it.  its maker will tell you the brand of the cycle's original gear ensemble.

-----


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jun 29, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> With experts of the calibre of @bulldog1935 & @MauriceMoss on hand you should be in good shape as far as information regarding sources!
> 
> ...



thanks Roger, but I'm not quite the paper-backed historian of bicycles of that you are and others who arrived to help on this and Darren's recent search.  Or Sir Mike, for that matter.
I'm a really good internet researcher, and for that matter, my vocation/profession is continual shool and research.

I  first visited The CABE to find you bicycle historians.
I am an historian in my own right on vintage fishing tackle, especially antique fly reels, and with the paper to back me up there.
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-else-do-you-collect.10442/page-4#post-688326
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/legnano-military-bicycle-of-1932.131134/#post-882210

I've also sold from my fishing tackle collection to buy bike parts, firearms, kayaks, etc.


----------



## slowride (Jun 29, 2018)

I am going to make an appt to see the Radius and get more detailed pictures but in the mean time I have been looking for other Italian donor bike candidates/ alternative bike if Radius doesn't work out.  I believe the red men's bike below has the same chainring. Seller says it has sturmey archer internal hub dated early 70's.  Not sure what year the blue ladies Maserati is. Let me know what you think.


----------



## juvela (Jun 29, 2018)

-----

Maserati is of the 1973-74 time.

Have never learned the manufacturer of these.

---

Parkleigh -

you mentioned chainset _looks_ the same as that of Radius.  keep in mind that because drive train is planetary chain and chainwheel will be 1/8" - not the 3/32" normally employed for a derailleur geared bicycle.  the Radium _may_ have begun life as a derailleur geared three or four speed machine in which case it is possible it employed an 1/8" chain and chainwheel.  there are even derailleur geared five speed machines which make use of 1/8" chain and chainwheel but they are oddities.  Regina, for example, produced five speed gear blocks for 1/8" chain.  Parkleigh badge new-to-me, perhaps it may be a nameplate produced for a chain store.  suspect manufacturer may be Chiorda due to some small details.

note that it displays the Universal Mignon brake calipers and Way-Assauto white bow pattern rubber pedals mentioned in message #5 above.  like the Radius its frame is done of all Agrati bits.  lug pattern is called "AM" ART. 000.8040/U and head is bulge-formed. "early '70's" hub date sounds slightly late but suppose it is possible.  if wheel rims do not match it could indicate that rear wheel is a replacement.  stem & bar set appears to be either Schierano or ITM.

thanks for posting; always fun to meet a new badge!  

-----


----------



## MarkKBike (Jun 30, 2018)

It appears to be fairly similar to this bike I used to have, although definitely nicer (and a higher end model). When I saw your photos, I instantly thought of my old bike, and had to cross reference it my old photos.

If I'm remembering things correctly. my badge said made in Austria, and the actual frame above the rear brake was stamped "Made in Germany". Mine was also in near mint condition with just the saddle being replaced. I offered the buyer the original saddle in poorer condition, but they wanted the one pictured instead..


----------



## juvela (Jun 30, 2018)

-----

Above machine a Steyr product.  Maker of Puch and Austro-Daimler badges as well.

The "Made In Germany" marking is on the frame's ESGE - Pletscher plate style seat stay bridge.  It is a part of the frame but not the frame's country of origin.  It provides mounting points for a rear brake caliper, rear mudguard and rear carrier rack.



 

 

There is a similar plate from the same maker connected to the frame's chainstays just astern of the bottom bracket which provides a mounting point for a propstand and a rear mudguard.



 

Although the plate is marked "GERMANY" today the firm is located in Switzerland:

https://www.pletscher.ch/index.php/en/

-----






-----


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 1, 2018)

MarkKBike said:


> It appears to be fairly similar to this bike I used to have, although definitely nicer (and a higher end model). When I saw your photos, I instantly thought of my old bike, and had to cross reference it my old photos.
> 
> If I'm remembering things correctly. my badge said made in Austria, and the actual frame above the rear brake was stamped "Made in Germany". Mine was also in near mint condition with just the saddle being replaced. I offered the buyer the original saddle in poorer condition, but they wanted the one pictured instead..
> 
> View attachment 831931



There should be a Sears badge on the headtube...fairly common Austrian three speed from the mid to late '60s..


----------



## Jabel (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a his and hers Maserati set.  The model is the "Turismo", I believe.  Maserati made two types in the 70's-- a speed bike and a commuter and this is the commuter type.  I don't need them anymore but want them to find a good home.  Any ideas on how to find interested folks?  Are their Maserati collectors possibly?


----------



## juvela (Aug 20, 2018)

-----

Thanks very much for posting.   

Had not previously encountered this model.

Their frames are built of all Agrati bits.  Lug pattern is the "AM" nr. 000.8040/U for the gent's and nr. 000.8040/D for the lady's.  Heads are bulge-formed.
Fork crowns are Agrati nr. 000.8518 and are part of the "AMERICA" pattern lug set.  Fork crown cap is Agrati item nr. 202.9110.  Bottom bracket shell is Agrati item nr. 000.8507.  Plate style chainstay & seatstay bridges are Agrati as well.  Dropouts are Agrati nr. 000.8002.  Fork ends are Agrati nr. 000.8010.  Headset is Agrati model  nr. 000.371 and has the economy zinc finish.

Front hubs are Agrati Sport nr. 000.9011.  Pedals appear to be Agrati nr. 000.0631 but cannot see them well eno' to be sure.  Chainsets on both machines look to be Agrati nr. 771/Z-42.

The shell of the rear hub will be marked with a specific date.  Me guess would be from the 1973-74 time.

You could post the bikes to the "for sale" column.  Some shoppers really enjoy finding a "his & hers" set.  

---

Safety tip -

on both cycles the stems appear to be set too high for safety.   there should be a minimum of seven to eight cm inside the steerer.  would guess there is about three.  :eek:

-----


----------



## Jabel (Aug 20, 2018)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Thanks very much for posting.
> 
> ...



Thank you for taking the time to put such a informative response together.   . . .And very good to know about the stem!


----------

